
Personal observations on the reliability of the Shuttle – R. P. Feynman (1986) - vanni
https://science.ksc.nasa.gov/shuttle/missions/51-l/docs/rogers-commission/Appendix-F.txt
======
Nomentatus
What's changed since is that our general infrastructure and our most critical
institutions (think electronic voting machines) now all hang by this same
easily unraveled thread.

There's a book by a Dutch fellow about the disaster that is truly harrowing,
it paints a picture in which NASA engineers fully understood the shuttle was
going to blow, soon, and that's precisely why they were willing to cut so many
corners - they knew that so many faults had already been built into the
Shuttle that the chances that their additional cheat would be the final straw
- rather than some other department's cheat - were very small.

------
vanni
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogers_Commission_Report#Role_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogers_Commission_Report#Role_of_Richard_Feynman)

------
vanni
_“I think the 1 in 100 figure is very obviously accurate at this point, given
2 losses amid 135 missions.”_

Source:
[https://lobste.rs/s/213ye9/personal_observations_on_reliabil...](https://lobste.rs/s/213ye9/personal_observations_on_reliability#c_lwdnpg)

